# Found a pup



## Alexz7272 (Jul 21, 2016)

I keep telling people, animals find their way to me not vice versa .....okay, sometimes but mostly they come to me! On my way home from work I take a dirt country road that is lined with farms. This girl was standing in the middle of the road not letting me past and when I got out to check, she jumped right in my Jeep. Wasn't going to tell this dog to get out as it was about to start storming. Stopped by a local farmer on the street I had only met once and asked if he recognized the dog. He knew all the farmers and had lived here for over 40 years, he had never seen the dog before. Gave him my number in case anyone went around asking and then brought her home. I have three dogs myself, two of which are VERY protective of me. Surprisingly the meet & greet went much better then I anticipated. In fact, all *FOUR* dogs are walking around peacefully and as if they are old friends!  
I posted on craigslist, submitted forms to the local shelters & humane societies for found dogs and now just waiting. She's a sweetheart at least and potty trained! 
I am telling you people, animals seek me out!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 21, 2016)

She's very pretty!  Hope all turns out well for her!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 21, 2016)

She is gorgeous and she has to belong to someone. Cattle dogs aren't usually dumped and she knew you were going to be her savior to her peeps find her. She doesn't look like a stray either...very pretty girl. She looks like a queensland  aussie mix or maybe some Border Collie, but she has the Queensland ears.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2016)

She is a lovely girl! My guess is that somebody dumped her. There she was, lost, in the middle of the road and when you stopped, she wasn't about to let you leave without her!  for some reason, people dump their dogs in the country, thinking that a farmer needs another dog. Sadly, most get eaten by coyotes, run over, die of hunger, or get shot because they are chasing livestock. Your girl is blessed to have you in her life!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 21, 2016)

She's beautiful! Hopefully you can find the owners soon,! Someone has to be missing her.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 21, 2016)

@babsbag 
That is extremely helpful! I dont know cattle dogs well, I have Catahoula's. The shelter asked and I guessed shepard/collie mix. Thank you!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 21, 2016)

She scarfed down some food and drank alot of water when I got her home. She ran right up to the front door too. So weird! She's cuddled up with my pups right now  
People have dumped alot of dogs on that road, so hoping that isnt the case. She'll stay a week with me if no one Or the shelter doesnt contact me. Hoping she's microchipped! Will check tomorrow. Otherwise the farmer I spoke to just lost his pup and offered to take her if all other means were exhausted! But he agreed, we gotta try and find her family first. Couldn't imagine losing one of my babies!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 21, 2016)

She looks a lot like my BC Queensland crosses but your girl has the stand up ears of the Queensland and mine have the floppy ears of the border collie. I guess she  could have shepherd in her, but something about her just looks Queensland Heeler to me.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 21, 2016)

That's great that you already found her home if needed. Lucky girl.


----------



## TAH (Jul 21, 2016)

Lucky girl
She is a blue heeler. Possibly a blue heeler border collie mix.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 21, 2016)

I agree... predominantly blue heeler.  Pretty girl!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 21, 2016)

We have figured out she is definitely an older dog and has a knee or hip problem. She has definitely been on a farm too as she is comfortable around all our livestock.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 21, 2016)

Finally got a decent picture!


----------



## TAH (Jul 21, 2016)

Are you going to keep her if you don't find her owners?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 21, 2016)

I wish! But the farmer down the street would love to take her! I would love to keep her but already have three pups and my hands full! If the farmer had not said he'd take her then yes I probably would. If she has a family, I hope we find then but if not, I have one set up for her


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 22, 2016)

She's adorable!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 22, 2016)

She is a sweet heart. Hope you find her family and if not then bless you for finding her a new forever home


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice pup!

Had one show up here last year. Took about three days to find it was my neighbors. Honestly, actually my next door neighbor. I can see the farm from my house if the leaves are off the trees. What was odd was someone stored to tell me a dog was running around and their first statement was to take him to the pound or call the police. I've always been one to hunt for the owner and then find it a home if they can't be found. And the police have better things to do than pick up a stray dog in the country. Animals are not disposable property in my mind. He'd have had a home here had I not found the owners.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 22, 2016)

@chiques chicks 
Exactly! I could never drop a dog off at the pound if I have the capability to house and care for them!My dogs are my life, they eat better then me sometimes


----------



## babsbag (Jul 22, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I agree... predominantly blue heeler. Pretty girl!



I pulled up pictures of a Blue Heeler as I wanted to see them and it is the same pictures as a Queensland Heeler. Now I could understand a Blue Heeler looking like her, no brown, but I guess they can have brown on them too? Is the Blue just a coat color designation? 

She doesn't look like she has been out on her own for long. Coat looks decent and not skinny unless the pictures just don't show her true condition. Maybe she got hit by a car?


----------



## JACB Dorper (Jul 22, 2016)

Heel low:

Tara here from Canada...former secretary, historian, elections and breeders' code of ethics chair for our country's ACD Club...bin there, done lots...even made the specialty T-Shirts a few years ...cow dogs are MY breed of choice...decades of devotion.  

IMHO...that be a Heeler gal...some call them Montana or Texas HEELERS...some ACDers get their fur all in a rough when you call Australian Cattle Dogs a HEELER but whatever.  Tis a beloved dawg mix of some sort.

At one time, I had wanted to do a project where we had photos of actual crosses on Australian Cattle Dogs...fur rescue purposes eh...BUT...and a big butt I have...the variance of expression made it dang so hard to say, this be this crossed with that.  Plain simple guesses...so that project of photo IDing a breed crossed with another dog breed ceased.  Good intentions but no thumbs up!   

So your pooch, is likely a cross/mix of ACD and Border Collie given her shape and the colour variation she expresses.  Gut feelings, eh.

She would likely have a Blue ACD/Heeler parent as in Blue, Black & Tan...you will note on your adopted girl, she has a grey colouration (black and white hair mix) in the areas where an ACD would have a"t" (Agouti pattern) tan points.  We CAN have a dominant blue like in the Stumpy Cattle Dog too (not seen as often as the recessive blue,black&tans a"t"/a"t") in ACDs but rare to see nowadays.

All progeny of purebred/registerable ACDs may get body patching...some more than others.  We prefer them as masks evenly on the face...Dingo tail spot and ring a dings on tails, but body patching is not preferred on blues or reds.

Canuck ACD Breed Standard



> There are two recognized colours in the breed:
> 
> Blue - The color should be blue or blue mottled with or without other markings. The permissible markings are black, blue, or tan markings on the head, evenly distributed for preference, the forelegs tan midway up the legs, the hindquarters tan on the inside of the hind legs and inside of the thighs, showing down the front of the stifles and broadening out to the outside of the hind legs from hock to toes. Tan undercoat is permissible on the body, providing it does not show through the blue outer coat.
> 
> ...



These are five of our seven wild roses...






*Left is red male HyBlade (reg ACD)
Center red is Fixins (reg ACD)
Foreground is Strya (Heeler - see her Micky Mouse mark?)
Back middle is Stoggar (Heeler)
Far right is blue,black & tan Makins (reg ACD mother of Fixins)*​

Loved and owned by what we suspect were/are two ACD/Border crossed girl dogs...Stoggar and Styra Foam.  I never whelped these two so again, just well educated guesses at what these dogs were as far as breeds go.






*Styra Foam*​





*Fixins purebred, Foamy is a mix
Fixins HATED pretty much all other dogs and people - but her and Styra were best girlfriends*​




Styra​




Foam Dome...see the dotty dots...see the tan points where an ACD would be tan​

In my experiences, mixes of the Border Collie and ACD have lots of kewl mottlings...dotty dots...mottling is a lighter base with coloured dots...speckling is coloured base with lighter dots. 


Now on to Stoggar...our first ACD mix er upper...

I am forbidden by my own demise...to walk shelter dogs...I simply cannot DO this...not well...





*2000 - Stoggar the Doggar AT the kill shelter with some of her pups*​Me no go to do work AT shelters...can't go!  I would bring home anything and everything I made EYE (0h my eyes) contact with...blighme...HELP!   






*Stoggs - July 12, 2001*​




*August 20, 2012*​




*Stogs ears began over the years to go UP...Flying Nun?? 
So we figure in HER particular case (not others) 
Poor nutrition was her issue...recall she whelped nine pups in the Shelter--
At the very least, calcium would have gone to babes outta her very bod
took her literally YEARS to get those ears on up...fly, be free??*​
This article I wrote for the Calgary Humane Society as part of the ACD Breed profiles--lessen surrenders for dog breeds being what they were suppose to be bred for as the BREED.  The ACD was the top 9th surrendered breed in 1998 - these articles helped reduce the ACD from top 9th to top 7th in 1999...my website has all the profile articles...the_ Good vs. Bad_ is a huge long one that goes bit by bit over the characteristics one expects in Australian Cattle Dogs...tis in their breedings...not all are like this but majority have some level or other.   

Off my dog dog website...

http://www.telusplanet.net/public/ranchrat/index.html

Lotsa resources there...have printed this as a booklet and it is phone book size...no tearing it in half with your bare hands, eh.   



> *Australian Cattle Dog
> Ideal Owner* ​​By Tara Lee Higgins​
> Canine owners must provide some basic necessities; food, water, shelter, medical care and most of all, love. Over and above basic dog provisions, the Australian Cattle Dog requires:
> 
> ...



I highly suggest whomever takes on your girl...reads the blurp above...prewarned is better than the girl bouncing from home to home...messes them up pretty fierce and best one finds a dog in need a FOREVER home.

An ACD is for LIFE...that is my mantra on the breed...for their life and they ARE the true meaning of living for a human...the right humans tho!  

There won't be a dry eye in the room, so if you wanna not tear up...don't read this next one I wrote about our Stoogies...love yah sweetness...waiting fur us at the Rainbow Bridge... (and I do mean, don't read this if you don't want to ).  



> *Stoggar the Dogger
> By Tara Lee Higgins - March 17, 2004  *​
> Please be forewarned, this one has a tissue warning...
> 
> ...



Thanks for being kind, generous and thoughtful to a dog in need...there be pearls in heaven to adorn your crown when they call you up there.      

<<HUGS>> 

Doggone & Chicken UP!

Tara Lee Higgins
Higgins Rat Ranch Conservation Farm, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 22, 2016)

FOUND THE OWNER! He went to the local humane society where I had already submitted a found dog listing! He was super friendly and tried to give me hay as a 'reward' but of course I told him no. I have three pups, I would hope someone would help them too  
He was baling his hay field when he noticed she had wandered off and he had no idea where. We think that because I have a Jeep Wrangler & he has a Jeep Wrangler, that is why she jumped in with me. Her name is Sheila and she is mostly deaf and 14 years old. I am going to meet him in person this weekend at his farm, 5 minutes from me! We have a passcode lock for our house so I just gave it to him so he could go get her immediately. I watched on the cameras and she was SUPER happy.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 22, 2016)

That makes me so happy. I knew she wasn't a dump! So glad she has been reunited with her owner. So kind that he offered hay, you know he must've been a good guy 

We have several folks that hay fields near us, as they drive their tractors by a few dogs would always follow. Such good dogs, never messed with anybody's livestock or dogs. Sometimes they would take a shortcut through the neighbors land but for the most part they were always right behind the tractor. I think everyone loved to see it.
 You could tell the dogs just love it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Jul 22, 2016)

I am glad she found her owner, that is a heart warming story. My old lab wandered off one night during a storm, she was 12. I called the humane society and told no labs had been picked up even though a local business saw them, so I went and looked and there she was. Boy she was happy to see me.  Happy ending for all.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 22, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am glad she found her owner, that is a heart warming story. My old lab wandered off one night during a storm, she was 12. I called the humane society and told no labs had been picked up even though a local business saw them, so I went and looked and there she was. Boy she was happy to see me.  Happy ending for all.


You just brougjt back a sad memory for me 
Bandit
She was 14 and about half deaf
Breed: I always referred to her as a "porch setter" 
35 lb long black haired dog
She was an indoor dog but started to have kidney/ bladder control problems
I put her in the back yard one day and we had a storm and she got out 
She got hit by a car
It was so bad 
We had her when Rachel was born and Rachel was about 6 when it happened
One of the saddest days in my life
I bawled my eyes out
I'm so glad this story had a happy ending


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 22, 2016)

@OneFineAcre 
I'm sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 22, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> @OneFineAcre
> I'm sorry



It was good that I thought about her
I haven't in a while til Babs mentioned her dog getting out
She was a good girl
I know Bandit is an odd name for a girl
Long story 
I hope she visits me in my dreams tonight


----------



## babsbag (Jul 22, 2016)

@OneFineAcre They steal our hearts....sorry your story didn't have a happy ending. 

 The night of that storm I had three dogs and the gate blew open and when we got home the Dalmatian was waiting on the front porch, the Golden Retriever was in her dog house, and Smokey was gone. I spent hours and hours searching for a black dog in the dark in a city where she could have been anywhere. I was soooo mad when animal control said they hadn't picked up any labs and there she was just waiting for me in the very first kennel at the shelter. Big, old, black lab with a white muzzle...DUH!!! So glad I went and looked. Not sure why she was not wearing her collar that night, we always had collars on our dogs back then. 

Really made me smile that this old girl was reunited with her family.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm glad you triggered the memory
She was a good friend for a long time


----------

